# [Userreview] Fantec DB-ALU3 - Externes Festplattengehäuse mit USB 3.0-Interface



## DD64 (27. April 2011)

*[Userreview] Fantec DB-ALU3 - Externes Festplattengehäuse mit USB 3.0-Interface*

In diesem Review stelle ich euch das Fantec DB-ALU3 vor. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Externes Festplattengehäuse mit USB 3.0-Interface.

Datenblatt:

*Formfaktor:* 3,5 Zoll
*Zubehör:* USB 3.0 Kabel, Externes Netzteil, Standfuß, Gummifüße [4], Schrauben [4], Festplattenklemmen [2] & Handbuch
*Material/Farbe:* Aluminium/Schwarz
*Abmessungen:* 32 x 192 x 120 mm
*Anschlüsse:* Intern: S-ATA Extern: USB 3.0 (2.0 & 1.1 Kompatibel)
*Kompatibel:* Bis 3000 GB
*Preis:* Fantec DB-ALU3 schwarz, USB 3.0 (1434) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Herstellerlink: FANTEC GmbH - USB3.0


Eindrücke

Das Gehäuse wird in einem auf-klappbaren Karton geliefert, aus welchem es sich einfach entnehmen lässt. Die Verarbeitung wirkt hochwertig, da das Gehäuse aus gebürstetem Aluminium besteht.
Die Vorderseite wird von einer Hochglanz Plastikabdeckung geprägt; auch die Rückseite, auf welcher sich die Anschlüsse befinden, besteht aus Plastik. Diese Plastikelemente trüben das positive Gesamtbild jedoch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verpackung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zubehör




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gehäuse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Hersteller hebt die USB 3.0-Fähigkeit bewusst hervor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rückseite/Anschlüsse​

Festplatteneinbau & Inbetriebnahme

Grundsätzlich muss gesagt werden, dass jede 3,5" große S-ATA Festplatte zum Einbau geeignet ist. 2,5"-Festplatten eignen sich aufgrund ihrer Größe nicht zum Einbau.

Um die Festplatte einzubauen, müssen zunächst zwei auf der Rückseite liegenden Schrauben gelöst werden. Anschließend lässt sich der Festplattenschlitten herausschieben. Nun kann man die Festplatte auf den Plastikschlitten setzen. Dieser besteht zwar aus Plastik und wirkt nicht sehr hochwertig, hält die Festplatte jedoch trotzdem ausreichend stabil im Gehäuse.

Die Festplatte muss nun in die Anschlüsse geschoben werden. Da diese nicht auf einer Höhe mit den Anschlüssen der Festplatte liegen, muss man die Anschlüsse des Gehäuses vorsichtig nach oben, also in Richtung Festplattenanschlüsse, biegen. 
Dies funktioniert jedoch problemlos sofern man keine Gewalt anwendet (Da die Elektronik frei liegt, könnte man etwas beschädigen!).

Fantec liefert Schrauben oder wahlweise Plastikklemmen für die Befestigung der Festplatte mit. Ich persönlich habe mich für Schrauben entschieden, da mir diese Methode stabiler erschien.
Ist die Festplatte fertig verschraubt, so kann man das Gehäuse wieder schließen.

Der Einbau dauert etwa 5 Minuten. Da ein Schraubenzieher gebraucht wird, eignet sich dieses Gehäuse nicht für häufigen Austausch der Festplatten. Das Einbaukonzept richtet sich eher auf den Langzeiteinsatz einer Festplatte aus.
Angesichts des Preises ist dieser Umstand jedoch nicht als negativ zu betrachten.

Die Festplatte lässt sich wahlweise aufrecht (mit Ständer) oder horizontal liegend betreiben. Für letztere Option sind Gummifüße beiliegend, die man jedoch erst aufkleben muss (Einweg-Aufkleber).

Der Ständer ist ausreichend stabil, die Gummifüße sind ausreichend rutsch-hemmend.


Verwendung am Computer

Zur Verwendung am Computer muss die Festplatte (sofern sie Fabrikneu ist) formatiert werden. Dieser Vorgang ist für unerfahrene Benutzer detailliert in der (u.a) deutschen Bedienungsanleitung erläutert.

Schließt man die Festplatte an einen USB-Port an, wird diese dann innerhalb einiger Sekunden als Laufwerk erkannt.
Positiv ist anzumerken, dass Fantec ein USB 3.0-Kabel beigelegt hat. So kann man die Festplatte direkt im USB 3.0-Modus (SuperSpeed) nutzen.


Leistung

Das vielleicht wichtigste einer externen Festplatte ist ihre Leistung.
Zur Messung dieser Eigenschaft verwende ich die Freeware *HD Tune 2.55*.

Verwendet werden folgende Komponenten:

Samsung Spinpoint F3 (HD103SJ) 1000GB
ASUS M4A87TD EVO [USB 3.0/USB 2.0/S-ATA 6Gb/s -Ports]
Windows 7 x64

Schauen wir uns die Leistungsdaten der Festplatte im S-ATA 3Gb/s-Betrieb an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wird eine durchschnittliche Datenrate von 114 MByte/s erreicht.

Zum Vergleich, dieselbe Festplatte eingebaut in das Fantec DB-ALU3, angeschlossen via USB 3.0 (NEC-Chip des Motherboards):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Unterschiede zur "internen Festplatte" fallen sehr gering aus. Man kann behaupten, dass die Geschwindigkeit auf dem Niveau einer internen Festplatte liegt.

Schließen wir das Gehäuse an einen USB 2.0-Port an, sehen wir einen erheblichen Einbruch der Transferrate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Einbruch ist nur logisch, wenn man sich die theoretische Transferleistungen der Schnittstellen anschaut:

*S-ATA 3GB/s:* 300 MB/s
*USB 3.0:* 625 MB/s
*USB 2.0:* 60 MB/s

Hier noch zwei Diagramme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu sehen sind die Zugriffsraten. Auch wenn der Unterschied in dem Diagramm scheinbar sehr groß ist, liegt maximal eine Millisekunde zwischen den Messwerten. Dies ist beinahe zu vernachlässigen.


Fazit:

Pro:
- Gute Verarbeitung, Gerät wirkt äußerlich hochwertig
- Preis
- USB 3.0 Kabel enthalten
- Problemlose Installation
- Keine Störgeräusche (z.B Hochfrequentes Pfeiffen/Fiepen)
- Gute Übertragungsraten möglich (Festplatten/Interface-Abhängig)

Contra:
- Einbau etwas aufwendig
- Standfüße müssen aufgeklebt werden und sind nicht rückstandslos entfernbar
- Festplattenschlitten und Elektronik wirken nicht 100%tig stabil.
- Status-LED & An/Aus-Schalter ist auf der Rückseite angebracht

Das Fantec DB-ALU3 ist ein meiner Meinung nach gelungenes und vor allem günstiges Festplatten-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0-Unterstützung. Die negativen Eigenschaften sind eher marginal und beeinflussen den Betrieb nicht.

Feedback & Verbesserungsvorschläge sind gerne gesehen!
Falls ihr gerne Fotos von bestimmten Bauelementen haben möchtet, könnt ihr euch ebenfalls gerne melden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Themennamen bitte ändern in "*[Userreview] Fantec DB-ALU3*"


----------



## GxGamer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Userreview]*

Schöner Test, sehr interessant.
Für den Preis find ichs interessant, dann könnt ich meine alte HDD mal wieder nutzen.
Den Threadtitel kannste selbst bearbeiten - bearbeiten und dann auf erweitert (unten rechts).


----------



## derP4computer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Userreview] Fantec DB-ALU3 - Externes Festplattengehäuse mit USB 3.0-Interface*

Sehr schöne Arbeit von Dir. 



> *Zubehör:* USB 3.0 Kabel, *Externes Netzteil*, Standfuß, Gummifüße [4], Schrauben [4], Festplattenklemmen [2] & Handbuch


Das nenne ich mal eine vernünftige Lösung, nicht diesen Schrott wie früher mitten im Kabel.


----------



## Ben2010 (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Userreview] Fantec DB-ALU3 - Externes Festplattengehäuse mit USB 3.0-Interface*

Naja mitten im Kabel ists mir irgendwie lieber - nimmt nicht so viel Platz in der Steckdosenleiste weg.


----------



## Verox (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Userreview] Fantec DB-ALU3 - Externes Festplattengehäuse mit USB 3.0-Interface*

20 € ... für nen HDD-Ext-Case ...  niemals !


----------

